
Outrage after Microsoft hires scantily clad ‘schoolgirl’ dancers for after-party - impostervt
http://www.morningticker.com/2016/03/outrage-after-microsoft-hires-scantily-clad-schoolgirl-dancers-for-after-party/
======
beeboop
It seems like having dancers at after parties is a somewhat annual tradition
for GDC. Here's [1] Nvidia doing it in 2013, and again [2] in 2015. Neither
got any media attention that I can tell. Interesting how fast public opinion
and involvement on stuff like this changes.

[1]
[https://twitter.com/daveoshry/status/317171771457552384](https://twitter.com/daveoshry/status/317171771457552384)

[2] [https://archive.is/n3JPu](https://archive.is/n3JPu)

~~~
ktRolster
I'd like to see less accusations against the tech industry, and more exposés
of what the sales teams are doing.

Because if you want a gender-hostile environment, it's almost certainly in the
sales team.

~~~
goldenkey
Theres nothing hostile about having an after party at a dance venue. Every
club has dancers on the platforms to set the vibe and get people to dance. The
women are getting paid and wear revealing clothing to sweat less and to offer
entertainment. SJWs are just putting a hit out on this but wheres all the
outrage toward music concerts and dance clubs?

~~~
ktRolster
_There 's nothing hostile about having an after party at a dance venue._

The hostility comes because people feel pressured to go somewhere they don't
want to go.

~~~
Turing_Machine
Do you have evidence that anyone was "pressured" to go to this party?

------
mirimir
Connection?

[http://www.cnet.com/news/microsofts-new-surface-tv-ad-its-
su...](http://www.cnet.com/news/microsofts-new-surface-tv-ad-its-surface-
deep/)

------
a3n
AYFKM? This is right down there with "You should wear something more
attractive to work."

------
Jugurtha
Can someone fill me in? I didn't understand. There was an after party where
there were dancers. What happened between that moment and the moment people
started complaining?

~~~
goldenkey
No one cared, its a dance club, an optional after party. Any tier 1 dance club
will employ dancers that usually dance on raised platforms to discern them
from ordinary patrons. Only after some pics got leaked did feminists and white
knights find a good burn narrative. And Microsoft doing damage control decided
to apologize. A victory for trolls...

------
mchahn
I wonder if booths at trade shows still have curvy women dressed like hookers.
In the "old days" (80's?) they were a fixture.

~~~
hkmurakami
I have evidence to the affirmative

------
elcapitan
Give us today our daily media outrage. Amen.

------
goldenkey
This is just SJW stuff par the usual. I was at the event. First of all, it was
an optional after party hosted at a dance club - from what I understand,
Microsoft paid for the full package that the club offered, which includes
dancers. The club normally has dancers, most dance clubs do. Most dancers are
female. Not only that, but dancing is tedious and thats why most dancers dont
wear turtlenecks, they would sweat with covering attire on. I would go further
and explain that women also like the female form, that the female form is more
aesthetically pleasing and the difference between arousal of men by vision and
women by emotion but I'm afraid the concept would be lost on idiots who think
clubs should employ male dancers. This whole women equal men thing is just
sad. For rights, of course. But we are not the same biologically and in terms
of career preference. Dance is one of those.

~~~
parenthephobia
_Microsoft paid for the full package that the club offered, which includes
dancers. The club normally has dancers, most dance clubs do_

I don't believe a club with podiums dancers is necessarily the best location
for the after-party of a technical conference, regardless of the sex of the
dancers or the party-goers. Not everybody likes being in a cramped, hot, dark,
noisy room full of drunk people.

 _most dancers dont wear turtlenecks, they would sweat with covering attire
on_

They would sweat without covering attire, too. There are clothes other than
school-girl fetish outfits or turtlenecks. People have been dancing for a long
time and, implausibly enough, we know how to manufacture garments which cover
skin but which can be sweated through.

 _But we are not the same biologically and in terms of career preference.
Dance is one of those._

Are you saying that women are biologically predisposed to careers as podium
dancers?

~~~
Turing_Machine
"Not everybody likes being in a cramped, hot, dark, noisy room full of drunk
people."

Yeah, I don't care much for those things, either, so I don't go to dance clubs
(which are almost defined by the things you said). I'm not really seeing the
problem here.

